# brookie? ?



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Troll/Yooper

If it I to whom you are referring to when you say, Buddy then let me explain a little something to you.

First, you are correct, I do not know you. The only information I have about you is what I can gather from your posts. 

Second, if you read my posts you will find I was not bad-mouthing you in any way. You said you wanted to find a place to catch Brook Trout in SE Michigan. I simply gave you a set of step-by-step instructions on how to achieve your goal. 

I am very sorry if you think I meant anything else.

Have a nice day.


----------



## supermetallogic (Jan 18, 2010)

Being one that has caught alot of juvinial brookies they are easy to identify and look not even close to a bow.They have little to much coloration that resembles an adult but they are able to be identified correctly if you know what to look for.They also taste like chicken and thats the truth.


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

TO get back on track here a little, there are a few brookies in that area i caught a one and put up a picture in an older post. It was about 3 years ago, but I am sure not that much has changed. but as stated before they were all in the 7-9 inch range. And, after a bit of thought, i was not all that suprised to catch one, the creeks i fish in newaygo county and lake county are warmer than that one in the middle of the year...


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

I caught a good 10 incher on the opener in close proximity to an unmentionable se mi stream on a mentionable one


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

I believe that guy that likes to put up no trespassing signs wired across the creek had been planting bows a while back. don't know if that is still the case but i have count a number of juvenile bows in the creek.


----------

